# Election Night



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Who else is cleaning and dressing fly lines in prep for some winter fishing while election coverage is driving you to drink? :brew2:


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I whipped up some tasty redfish treats last night.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

I was at home cleaning my GUNS !


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

We witnessed history









___________________________________________________
Life sometimes sucks. Fishing always helps.


----------

